# New Fracino Cherub - is this a fault?



## rk164 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi,

I just purchased a Fracino Cherub which arrived yesterday.

This is my first espresso machine and I am a complete novice.

While using the machine every shot I pulled resulted in water leaking from the side of the portafilter and dripping onto the drip tray. I made sure the portafilter was locked in place. I tried changing the grind and tamping pressure but none of this made a difference.

Is this a fault or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks

rk164


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It sounds like you need to turn the portafilter a bit tighter in the group head to get a good seal.

Are the washer and edge of the pf free from goffee grinds ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, are you weighing in the amount of coffee. If you put too much in, the pour will be slow and if you put too little in, it will be watery. I know that is not your problem here but you are going to encounter it at some point! Have you invested in scales and the like?


----------



## rk164 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

working dog: The washer and edge of pf are free of grinds. I've tried turning the pf a bit tighter but it does not move anymore.

dfk41: I'm using digital scales and weighing out 18g


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You need to be quite firm locking the PF into the head, rather than waste beans try experimenting with the blank basket (one with no holes in) on the PF and if that leaks try being a little firmer until you make a good seal.

I'm presuming here that you know about back flushing etc.

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

18 gm out, what are you weighing in? The usual rule of thumb, is weight in plus 60% or thereabouts. 10 gms in, 16 gms out for example


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Hace a look at the group seal to make sure that it's been fitted correctly - it should look fully pushed into the group head & not bulging out anywhere.


----------

